# Bonnie & Clyde baby pics



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

gonna try to get the baby pics posted, these are WF babies,
one is showing cinnamin feathers now, still not sure about the others.
the pics are about from about one week ago, & older already....


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ah...you figured out posting pix's...yey!!!

Nice babies...looking forward to seeing them feathered


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, Me Too ! It seems they grow so fast, yet so slooowwww. I am always Very Anxious to see full feathers on them 
My parents saw them as 2 or 3 day olds, mom actually jumped back & gasped....
guess she had no idea what a baby bird looks like !

Anyway, I looked for Brewer's yeast at the grocery store, they had no idea what it is & niether do I.
Is it for making bread ???
in other words, what isle should I find it in a grocery store ?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

As to the Brewers Yeast...do you have a GNC health food store close by? It is a supplement for people. Usually in a coffee can sized can. In either powder or granuales...get the granuales.

It is good for humans too. You feel sluggish...eat a tsp. ...works like a power drink. Sprinkle it on Salads, eggs, whatever.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awwww they are gorgeous


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

Susanne, We are too far in the country for health food stores, I may have heard of GNC, but never have seen one. Next time we have visitor's from the city visit, I'll ask them to bring some up with them.

& Thank You Spike ! 

I got some more pin feathers to open up on the bubs, all 3 are cinnamin WF, & Pied, still waiting to see if we get any pearls.
all of them have a mixture of cinnamin & white tail feathers, with stripes (on top) 
So, not sure if their is any way to know boys from girls by the color yet ?

Mom is WF Cinnamin light pied
Dad is WF grey pied or pearled (I still am uncertain) maybe both)I guess he has to be split Cinnamin tho, to get all of these cinnamin babies ?
he is molting in what looks like (faintly) pearled feathers on his back, I have a close up
pic to post for everyone to help figure it out. I need to resize it first.

Anyway, all babies are doing good, when the other 2 from the other pair get more feathers, we'll post them too....


----------

